# Rut wise what's happening in your area?



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

I have seen a few rubs and a couple of scrapes other than that not much.


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

bucks just start'n to hustle solo but still chill, no turf wars yet. some trees be all mashed up, bout it.. bigga issue's da ma fcukin changin grub. find dem bush treats n ya find veni. gunna be a minute before doe's be trick'n.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have found a lot of fresh rubs, but no scrapes.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

peeing on hocks.
coming to aggressive grunting.
* pointer down third day.
Came into some aggressive grunting


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Still very calm here, older bucks are leaving bachelor groups but no craziness yet.


----------



## buttnbuck (Aug 6, 2013)

Too stinking warm.....but did watch a five pointer chasing a doe around the other day.


----------



## bpbiggamehunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Starting to pick up here in QC have seen a couple rubs and my brother saw a nice buck chasing a doe last week! Yesterday had one of our shooters move into the area as well and he hasn't ever showed up before the rut in the past several years! As well as noticing that bucks are covering more ground than summertime! With these colder temps things should really start picking up in the next week or two!


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Still too warm in 73 WMU. And the temp's are suppose to go up this week! :angry:

Hopefully the temp's drop soon. Was out today and didn't see anything except a chipmunk that decided to visit me inside the blind! LOL.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Bucks are run ragged in 80!
Got a RK doe friday that was visiblly on if you know what i mean.


----------



## hyde_me (Jul 10, 2011)

53A is starting to see some scrapes and rubs, some immature bucks starting to wander the hardwoods.


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

82A some rubs and scrapes and lots of tracks need some colder weather


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

78e some small scrapes, tiny trees rubbed and a few giant bucks around 10pm. Does are still calm and i believe its just starting the chasing and seeking stage of the rut. Still early.


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Area 94
Seen 2 shooters on their feet at 1:09pm in a standing bean field next to a standing corn field on Sunday (I was driving).
Must've been a hot doe in the corn field...? The 10pt tried squaring up with the 8pt when he got too close, 8pt ran off 
about 15yrds. On stand this morning had 3 does come in, then a little 6pt came in dogging. One of the does approached
the 6pt, pretty sure they fell in love, she licked his face and submitted, squatted right down. Just as he was about to
do his business one of the other does winded me and stomped. Fakkk They stuck around for another 10mins but were
on edge the whole time, she kept flirting with him but he knew something was up. Got it all on video. Pretty cool. 
Never seen that kind of behaviour before. We'll see what happens tomorrow morning!
Get out there!!!
Shoot Straight 
G-RUSS


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Any updates


----------



## whiterack (Dec 25, 2010)

Shot my 10 pointer on Nov.5 at 4:00. as he was making a huge scape.I would amagine that the rut would be on already. WMU 47


----------

